

Post-Mortem for NASDAQ issues related to the Facebook Inc. (FB) IPO  - fr0sty
http://www.nasdaqtrader.com/TraderNews.aspx?id=ETA2012-20

======
fr0sty
The relevant quote:

> After the calculaton of the FB IPO Cross was completed, but before printing
> the opening trade, additional order modifications were received by the
> system, changing the auction order book. As designed, the system
> recalculated the IPO auction to factor in the new book state. Again, changes
> were received before the IPO cross could print the opening trade, which
> resulted in additional re-calculations. This condition persisted, resulting
> in further delay of the opening print.

